# Where is every one from



## turtle_noob (Aug 26, 2012)

I was just wondering where every one lived and Owned there turtles? And best place to live and own turtles and tortoises


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm from Central California. In my opinion, the best place to keep turtles is someplace that doesn't get too cold during the winter. I spend quite a bit of $$$ keeping all the different tortoise sheds warm enough to maintain the tortoises.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm from Peoria, Arizona. The best states to keep tortoises in are pretty much all of the southern states in the US.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm from Orlando, but now live right outside of Indianapolis. This is not the place to raise tort's really. But I will raise my sulcata Cooper here anyways.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 26, 2012)

Dallas, TX. We have some pretty good weather for tortoises here. Winters can get kinda cold for a few months. Best place really is southern florida to keep them out almost year round. Southern states are the best though. Usually in the winter they go in heated buildings at night then come out and bask and do their thing during the day.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Aug 27, 2012)

I live in Toronto, Canada. I raise my girls indoors but I do take full advantage of the hot weather whenever possible and they sure seem to enjoy their daily (summer only of course) outings in the yard.


----------



## esiotrot (Aug 27, 2012)

Hiya, new to the tortoise world & in the UK. Temperature is my main concern


----------



## clare n (Aug 27, 2012)

Also in the uk, south east.... Weather is a nuisance.


----------



## acrantophis (Aug 27, 2012)

I am originally from new jersey but have lived in San Diego for the last ten years. I keep a large sulcata outdoors 24-7. She has a heated cement block house that she sleeps in. I wonder how drier species would do in the south east of the U.S. 
N


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 27, 2012)

Manteca California!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 27, 2012)

I am from Michigan. I let my monkeys out only when I can watch them.


----------



## wellington (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, I am originally from Michigan, now for last 20 years I live IN beautiful Chicago, NOT a suburb of.

By the way turtle_noob, where are you from?


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 27, 2012)

i live in the region "FRANCHE COMTE" in France.
Not very cool about the weather to keep tropical tortoise, terrarium or more, inside enclosure are indispensable because of climat.


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Aug 27, 2012)

Im in northern Michigan, the great white north in the winter time  LOL!! Summer time its absolutely beautiful here out in the woods with all the wildlife. Summer time is ok for the torts even though our weather changes from one second to the other so have to watch for temp drops even durring summer, but winter time you can not keep torts outside unless in a "enclosed heated controled enviroment" even then you still have to watch the temps as we get temps WELL below zero at times and most the time even heating a closed enviroment outside wont work good enough.


----------



## turtle_noob (Aug 27, 2012)

wellington said:


> Hi, I am originally from Michigan, now for last 20 years I live IN beautiful Chicago, NOT a suburb of.
> 
> By the way turtle_noob, where are you from?





I am from and live in salt lake city Utah


----------



## Mky2k (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm right smack in the center of New Jersey.


----------



## jpmcclure (Aug 27, 2012)

Modesto California. (Northern California)


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 27, 2012)

North of England! I have a red foot tortoise


----------



## pam (Aug 27, 2012)

Minnesota


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm stressing Hurricane Isaac in Louisiana!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowfoot (Aug 27, 2012)

I live in Illinois. My tortoises have to live indoors for most of the year but do spend as much time outside as possible during the summer.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 27, 2012)

Born and raised in the NW suburbs of Chicago. I moved to Southern California almost three weeks ago and I am LOVING IT!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 27, 2012)

I live in Nebraska, and all I can say it's the worst possible place to raise a tortoise. Cold, freezing winters that last FOREVER, very sporadic, random falls and springs, and about 3 or 4 months of real summer that is usually too hot to be optimal tortoise temperature.


----------



## gossmom (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm from Athens Georgia. It great raising turtles and tortoise here. It's humid and we have long hot summers and the winters a mild. All of mine are young so I still kept them in during the winters


----------



## Nay (Aug 27, 2012)

Massachusetts! My guys are out from about May to Oct (Cept my Ornates, they are out all year!)Then it's lights and timers!


----------



## jwhite (Aug 27, 2012)

I am from West Milwaukee, WI. It's a littlge village of about 4,000 people right next door to Milwaukee.


----------



## kathyth (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello
I live in Southern California, Walnut with my 2 Redfoot babies, my Calif. desert tortoise, my Hermanns tortoise and 6 mud turtles.
I love Southern Calif.

Kathy


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 27, 2012)

Im in Midland, Texas


----------



## chris_m90731 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good ole Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## cristal redfoot (Aug 27, 2012)

I am from Huntington Beach (coastal suburbs) which is in southern california. I only have 1 beautiful baby redfoot.


----------



## mchong9606 (Aug 27, 2012)

Born and raised in Toronto, Canada. Right now I have a 3 year old redfoot and recently bought a 8 year old male eastern box turtle. Both enjoy a separate outdoor enclosure during our warm humid summers.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 27, 2012)

I've lived in The Republic of Tejas for quite a bit of my life, but have temporarily emigrated to the United States a few times (Arkansas for about 18 months, Conneticut for 14 months, and Massachusetts for about a year) and to Toronto, in Canada (almost 3 years).

There are those that consider The Republic to be part of the United States, and mispell it as "Texas"...and we rarely mind (after all, we were blessed by being born in the center of Creation and all that is wonderful)...so, we try to be understanding about such amusing foibles. 

And it's a great place to raise tortoises, too.


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Aug 31, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> I've lived in The Republic of Tejas for quite a bit of my life, but have temporarily emigrated to the United States a few times (Arkansas for about 18 months, Conneticut for 14 months, and Massachusetts for about a year) and to Toronto, in Canada (almost 3 years).
> 
> There are those that consider The Republic to be part of the United States, and mispell it as "Texas"...and we rarely mind (after all, we were blessed by being born in the center of Creation and all that is wonderful)...so, we try to be understanding about such amusing foibles.
> 
> And it's a great place to raise tortoises, too.



No, no its not misspelled, it's just a difference of spelling it in English or
in Spanish....just like Havana & Habana, France & Francia, England & Inglaterra<--none are misspelled all just different languages....having clarified that I'm still wondering how all the moves from one place to another has to do with the
original question but ok.


----------



## josh21 (Aug 31, 2012)

Born in puerto rico now live in Tampa Florida and have a almost a 5 month old sulcata. And it's all ways humid and hot.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 1, 2012)

TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > I've lived in The Republic of Tejas for quite a bit of my life, but have temporarily emigrated to the United States a few times (Arkansas for about 18 months, Conneticut for 14 months, and Massachusetts for about a year) and to Toronto, in Canada (almost 3 years).
> ...



You've got your information backwards...

"Texas" is the Spanish version of the word "Tejas", which refers to one of the indigenous People of the Hasinai (Caddo) confederation, who were native between the Sabine and Trinity rivers in the eastern part of The Republic, and, prior to the invasion by the French and Spanish in the 1680s, a major People, numbering well over 25,000 members.

Later, their name was used to refer to the entire area of what is noe "Texas".

Nowdays, many Tejans live in the area of Oklahoma now referred to as the Caddo Nation, but some still live in their homeland. 

The answer initially was to the question asked: Where does everyone live and where a god place to keep tortoises, and The Republic is such a place, as is much of Arkansas, not so much Conneticut, Massachusetts and Toronto.


----------



## Jeansie1988 (Sep 1, 2012)

I live in Hamilton, Ontario Canada! Pretty much the same as others have mentioned in regards to having tortoises in places that get cold. I bought my red foot about a month and a bit ago and she is outside during the summer and i shall be bringing her indoors. My husband has just made her an indoor enclosure.


----------



## pemry3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Great thread! I am from Calgary, Alberta. And well as you can imagine The winters and long and cold, and the summers are short and beautiful.


----------



## tami (Sep 2, 2012)

I live in Las Vegas Nv... Another great state for keeping Torts!!


----------



## LemonShell (Sep 3, 2012)

Woonsocket, Rhode island. Not really a great tortoise state...but not the worst


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 3, 2012)

Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 3, 2012)

From Surprise, AZ! Northwest of Phoenix. Great for torts most of the year. Just gotta make sure they have plenty of water!


----------



## shelloise (Sep 6, 2012)

Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada,, hot summers and cold winters.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Sep 6, 2012)

Mesa, AZ. Best state there is... Duh!


----------



## turtle_noob (Sep 7, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Mesa, AZ. Best state there is... Duh!



Ya arizona that's we're my family is from!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

NE ohio


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm from Alaska originally but never had torts there. Now I'm in muggy south Carolina which is near perfect for my redfoot. She's mostly kept inside due to us renting and me not being able to build a predator proof enough outside pen. Lots of possums, dogs, cats, raccoons, and fire ants outdoors to deal with. She has an outdoor pen but we're going to build an indoor table for cooler days, or when we're unable to watch her outside, and for overnight to keep her safe from nocturnal predators.


----------



## mctlong (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm from Phoenix originally. 

My parents were the nomadic type, so I lived in various places before ending up in the San Joaquin Valley of Cali as a teenager. I moved to Los Angeles (more specifically Westwood) for college and aside from the occasional seasonal field project, I've been living in SoCal ever since.


----------



## rickyn0792 (Sep 12, 2012)

From slidell la north of new orleans it get cold outside but my tortoise are inside for now and couple of hour out but winter isn't to bad


----------



## Avarice29 (Sep 14, 2012)

I was born and raised in California. I live in downey but more people know los Angeles...

I have 2 desert tortoises.... So cal pretty nice place for torts xD


----------



## mary t (Sep 14, 2012)

I live in Lakeland, Florida ( right between Tampa and Orlando). I have a 7 yr old sulcata- Willie! He is outside 24/7 has a really pretty shed that he can come and go as he pleases that is heated in our harsh 50 degree winters...


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 15, 2012)

Denver, Colorado.


----------



## jessrich87 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm from north central texas. It's a little warm and unpredictable here, but we make it work.


----------



## tyrs4u (Sep 15, 2012)

I just moved to the Southeast side of Portland Oregon a year ago. But originally from Palm Springs California... I'll be 33 soon, my husband just turned 30. Together 9 years; Married 4, before Prop8 we were Wed. (Yes both Men)


----------



## MichiLove (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm from New Orleans. That is where my Sulcata and myself still live! It's very hot and humid here!


----------



## tortioselove101 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm northern Cali but on the sunny days it's awesome! On the cold days it's "MOM CAN YOU GO GRAB MOUSE OUTSIDE?"


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 15, 2012)

*Nebraska!!*​
I happen to think it is the best place for raising tortoises. Land here is extremely low priced, so plenty of room for large roomy enclosures. We have wonderful soil that grows weeds amazingly well. We have a wide variety of temperatures which includes REAL seasons. With the land, the soil, and the seasons you can let your imagination run free and create some wonderful natural well planted tortoise mini paradises. Crime is not as bad as in many parts of the country, so you can be more open about the animals you have.

Now while some see the few months of cold winter weather as a disadvantage, I find it the opposite. Winter sure it's cold and tortoises need to be brought in.... unless your wanting to hibernate them. Outside in their enclosures actually works really well. The advantages is with winter you get a break from the outside work. It allows you time to actually sit back and think. Winter is for planning next year's enclosure projects. To be on the laptop writing your thoughts to other tortoise folks, while watching your tortoises at closer distances and for not only longer times, but a wider variety of times then you did with them outside. Winter allows you to enjoy an entirely different side to tortoise keeping. It broadens your pleasure by giving you unique challenges of providing as outstanding a job of indoor husbandry as you can. Winter allows you to shift from feeding what you can grow yourself, to the joy of discovering new greens, veggies, and fruits to tempt your shelled ones with.

Nebraska IS the good life!


----------



## karleyreed (Nov 22, 2012)

A small place in the north east of England called Newcastle


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm from Java Island, Indonesia.


----------



## dannel (Nov 25, 2012)

Saskatchewan, Canada. Not the best place to raise torts.


----------

